# How about a 20 foot stock car ?!?



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

Ok I was bored the other night and needed a good project, Soooo I found a LGB stock car in need of repair and I shrank it to 20 feet to run with my lil' stuff. [/b] 










* What y'all think ???* 
*Rocky*


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Looks pretty good Rocky. 

I've got two 20 ft tankers, a 20 ft gon and 2 Ore cars coming. Can't find any A/C 20 ft B&O Box cars. 

But I'll have a train ready before long.


----------



## GN_Rocky (Jan 6, 2008)

* Hey Randy, *
*I think I'm up to about 8 cars so far and a few of those need the decals. *
*Right now in the shorty cars I have: *

*2 LGB US boxcar converts - 1 GN, 1 blank brown. *
*1 Aristo 20 foot gondola - GN original from the lil' critter set. *
*1 Aristo 20 foot tankcar -converted frame. *
*1 LGB shortened flatcar, blank red. *
*1 Aristo 20 foot flatcar (original tankcar frame), gray blank. *
*1 shortened LGB stockcar, red blank. *
*1 LGB shorty GN caboose. *

* I also have 7 MDC ore cars out, I have about 140 packed away in the closet*
*these are all GN (7 out), 6 are original and one is a blue custom one I got on evil bay.*

*I have 1 LGB 0-4-0 GN with vandy tender -n- sound. *
*Also am working on a Aristo 0-4-0 mated to an LGB sound tender. *
*and I have one of myGN Lionel 4-4-2s out to pull my 3 Bachmann GN shortie passenger *
*cars.*

* This consitutes the trains I can play with right now outside of the Euro LGB stuff in *
*the war room (diorama room). I know somewhere packed away there is a couple lil' critter locos. *
*and maybe a few other shortie type cars I built as well as my K-line speeder. *
*THere is one Aristo 20 foot boxcar coming from Evil bay and I can't find any 20 foot boxcar *
*anywhere right now. So there's my toys that I am playin' with. *

*I do however have a project going on the table that I can not run here. *
*It's a 2-10-2 santa fe class GN Q-2 class with Belpraire boiler that I hope to finish some day *
*and hope to have it up in York. Maybe next year. Plus I am about to start the next desiel *
*project as I have brought 98% of the parts together. Many are waiting on this one. *
*THe loco will be the famed SD-9 that Aristo deceided NOT to make. *
*Well, I just gotta have one or two. *

*We'll see...... *
*Will start a thread on that when I get to it. *
*It's a shame I lost my nice layout, there's a TON of stuff I have, but can't run it now. * *But for now, I'll play with the little stuff.*


*Rocky*


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

As they say you got to do what you got to do. As long as you have the small RR now it's great to make cars to run on it. Later RJD


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

I like it - may I suggest converting it into a 4 wheeler?


----------

